# Your pets pet names



## bexj (25 December 2013)

Just for a bit of fun...
Arlo (the Bengal cat) is known as Arlo Baggins, mr bagpipes, binga bonga boo and Bengababy
Taryn (a Bengal too) was Tazzy or Tazbo
Then there was Juno (the cat) the bear, or bitbat twittw@t cat
And Molly, moo, moodle, donkeychops or stinkyloo


----------



## keeperscottage (26 December 2013)

Ollie, Millie, Tilly, Shaz (Sharon - she's an Essex girl from a Basildon industrial estate!), Hatty (Harriet - half Bengal) and kitten Norman (he was found at Normandale Farm) are my cats. There are myriad nicknames for them - Ollie-Wally, Hatty the Catty etc. Dogs are Molly, Bryn, Libby (Liberty, as is Liberty and Livelihood) and Ruby (as in Ruby Walsh). Libby and Ruby are Springer sisters and have always been referred to as "the puppies" and daughter and I used to say that they'd always be "the puppies" even when they were old and crotchety! They're now six and still "the puppies"! OH, when I shout "Puppies!!!" to call them in from the garden, invariably says "You haven't got any puppies!" but they'll always be puppies to me!


----------



## Amymay (26 December 2013)

I have three cats and a Bichon.

Cats are Miss Spider or 'kitten'. Tolly or 'Big man' and Toby is 'Mr Maguire'.

The dog is Scarlet,  or 'killer'.


----------



## Archangel (26 December 2013)

Dog is Purdey, Cat - Matilde, Chickens - Sybilla and Bluebell, Yellow budgie  - Lumiere, 4 outdoor fish - Mr Beebe, Honeychurch, Emerson, Phaeton (we live close to where EM Forster set his novel A Room with a View).


----------



## Mahoganybay (26 December 2013)

I have Jed the horse, aka as The Boy!

 Katie the Golden Retriever, who doesn't really have a 'pet name'!

And two cats, the older cat called Tilly, aka Phil and the kitten called Boo, aka Sharon!


----------



## _GG_ (26 December 2013)

Hahaha, 

Fly ( Flymo, Fly Fly, Flybaby)
Molly (Molly Moo, Miss Molly, Molly Bolly, Molly Moo Boo)

Stig (Stigerific, Stiggy Wiggy, Stiggle Piggle, Stiggy Wiggie Woo)
Hollie (Hollie Bolly, Hollie the wally the border collie, Holly Wollie Woo, Hols Bols)
Saffie (Schnappy, Nappy, Dappy, Fartypants)
Squirrel (Squibble, Squiz, Squizman, Skibble Bibble, S***pot)

Dan (n*bhead, poobum, there are loads but I'd get banned. That and he's technically not a pet, lol)


----------



## pistolpete (26 December 2013)

Two cats Syd-Sydney Robert or Bob! Cleo-Cleopatra Bala Darling. The dog a springer called Bramble-Boon,Boo-boo or Bramsy!


----------



## Leo Walker (26 December 2013)

Dylan, my dog, unfortunately goes by the name of Dyldo! I spell it with a y deliberately


----------



## Sussexbythesea (26 December 2013)

My two tortie cats are called Lardy aka Larders or Lardy Lou and Satan (yes that's Satan) aka Saty girl or fluffy knickers.


----------



## FubsyMog (26 December 2013)

Cat's real name is Honey but often called Fubsy, because she is! Not as much as she was when we got her, because she is on permanent weight-monitoring, but still a chunky girl. So that's where my HHO name comes from  

She also gets called Mog, Moggins, Badness, Bag of Yaps....many nicknames!


----------



## sisco (26 December 2013)

Cat called Fester and a dog called Squidge.


----------



## Soup Dragon (26 December 2013)

Cat called Gobolina but often called Gobby or Gobbychops;  other cat, Cobweb, called Cobwebikins; Cobski or Idiot cat!


----------



## highlandponygirl (26 December 2013)

My Tilly I named after Tilly Trotter, so trotter sometimes, or Miss Tilly or when I raise my voice to her it's CAAAT! and my other cat gets called Stinky, cause she farts and it is rotten!  Or Chatterbox cause she chirps like a bird or she like to sit and talk to you (Bengal lol).


----------



## keeperscottage (26 December 2013)

Ah, I'm more in the swing of this now following my first post!! Molly springer is Molly Wally, Mollichop, Wols or Wallet (OH's name for her). Bryn Munsterlander is Bryny Boy, Brindle or Bryn-Bryn, Libby springer is Wibble or Wibble Wobble, and her sister Ruby is Roo or Ruby-Booby (but as I said in my earlier post, Ruby and her sister Libby are known collectively as The Puppies, even though they're six years old!). Cats are Ollie - Ollie Wally, Big Boy, Ols, Lovely Boy, Tilly is Tilsley, Milly is Camilla,  Shaz is Sharon (when I'm angry with her!), Hatty (or Harriet, to use her proper name) is Hatty the Catty, and Norman kitten is frequently called Nearly Normal Norman (after a local game keeper who is known as Nearly Normal Nigel!!). Horses have too many pet names to recall......


----------



## keeperscottage (26 December 2013)

Highlandponygirl, my Hatty the Catty is half Bengal and she is SO talkative - seriously loud! Problem with her is that, unlike all my other cats that are "in my face", she behaves like a feral cat and literally won't let me near her! Such a weird cat!


----------



## Mince Pie (26 December 2013)

Unfortunately the dogs nicknames are generally unrepeatable! Although the less 'blue' ones are "Harvey Baines" (as in the idiot baines for anyone who has seen Waiting for God), nutt mutt, the nutter, bonkers blue eyes and dopey.


----------



## Penny Less (26 December 2013)

Used to have a dog nicknamed biggles, cant remember why now.


----------



## _GG_ (26 December 2013)

keeperscottage said:



			Ah, I'm more in the swing of this now following my first post!! Molly springer is Molly Wally, Mollichop, Wols or Wallet (OH's name for her). Bryn Munsterlander is Bryny Boy, Brindle or Bryn-Bryn, Libby springer is Wibble or Wibble Wobble, and her sister Ruby is Roo or Ruby-Booby (but as I said in my earlier post, Ruby and her sister Libby are known collectively as The Puppies, even though they're six years old!). Cats are Ollie - Ollie Wally, Big Boy, Ols, Lovely Boy, Tilly is Tilsley, Milly is Camilla,  Shaz is Sharon (when I'm angry with her!), Hatty (or Harriet, to use her proper name) is Hatty the Catty, and Norman kitten is frequently called Nearly Normal Norman (after a local game keeper who is known as Nearly Normal Nigel!!). Horses have too many pet names to recall......
		
Click to expand...

Haha, we have two that are 6 next year and we call them the pups. Also, one of them is a lab x rottie and 6.5 stone, yet we call the Collies the big dogs, lol. 



Broke_But_Happy said:



			Unfortunately the dogs nicknames are generally unrepeatable! Although the less 'blue' ones are "Harvey Baines" (as in the idiot baines for anyone who has seen Waiting for God), nutt mutt, the nutter, bonkers blue eyes and dopey.
		
Click to expand...

I had to omit most of our pet names for our lot


----------



## Dumbo (26 December 2013)

Boo my fluffy bunny, aka Boo bear, booby, bunnina, bun, bunny, the list goes on...!


----------



## Ginger Bear (26 December 2013)

My horse's nickname is 'bear' or 'ginger bear' don't know why other than he's chestnut but everyone calls him it.. 

My bichon daisy is 'fluff' lol


----------



## Captain Bridget (26 December 2013)

Tom the cat is Mr T, Bugs, Grubs, Buggy, Tomato Head, Bub, Chicken, Sweetpea, anything that pops into my head!

Tilly the cat is Little Weed, Tinky, Tinkerbell, Tinky B, Squeaky. 

The chickens - Audrey = Paudey, Pamela = Pammy, Lucy = Lulu and Doris = Dodo. 

The bunnies are Benjy and Hattie, they haven't got pet names yet as they're so new to me!


----------



## Highlands (26 December 2013)

I also have a Molly, retriever. Names include Aslan ( lion), molls, the pony 
Mist known as your thickness
Muppet, muppy, mups, fluppet or the child
Simba and Ebony the kittens, Simby and Ebony Parker ( as in life of Pi)
Benji ( cat) know as Min Min


----------



## keeperscottage (26 December 2013)

Captain Bridget - I also have a chicken called Pamela!!!


----------



## Suec04 (27 December 2013)

Our Dalmatian is called Lottie, but due to her disgusting habit of eating anything nasty, gets called Grottie, Grots, Grotbag!! and also Spots(!) - they all rhyme with Lotts or Lottie


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (27 December 2013)

My Border terriers kennel club name is AMBER Lilly but her home name is Taggie (Agatha) and her nickname is Piggiewiggie or Stinkyknickers or Terrierist!


----------



## Mince Pie (27 December 2013)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Unfortunately the dogs nicknames are generally unrepeatable! Although the less 'blue' ones are "Harvey Baines" (as in the idiot baines for anyone who has seen Waiting for God), nutt mutt, the nutter, bonkers blue eyes and dopey.
		
Click to expand...

Ooops, I forgot the latest one courtesy of a friend of mine - Captain Chaos!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (27 December 2013)

The horses are Shes Some Deal (aka Star or Big Ears) and Fresh Ayr (Daisy, or the Dragon), Chairman Meow and Hilda (Hildaberry, Hissing Hilda, Jeff the Pant, Shadow Ninja or the Rocket!).

The dogs are Ben (Benjamin), Roy (Royston) and Samson (have to use his proper name because he's a hound and supposed to be learning his name!)


----------



## Warrior_princess (27 December 2013)

My 4 cats are....
Apple.....Apple Jackers
Poppy......Flopsicle
Millie.....Millie Moo Bumface
Holly.....Lollypops

My 2 rabbits are 
Bobby......blobster
Bramble.......brambly pants

And my horse is.....
Xena......Moo, flop head, shitbag, fuzzy donkey x


----------



## _GG_ (27 December 2013)

How did THAT get past the censor? lol


----------



## Crugeran Celt (27 December 2013)

Mine all get called lots of things but my cob Celt is just called Big Man, Megan the mare is called Moosle (don't know why). My dogs Missy and Jess are called Missy Moose and Jooper. The miniatures, Rosie I call Buddy Bear (her name is Rosebud), Maya Moon as that is her actual registered name and Gwen gets called The Camel because she pulls faces like a camel.


----------



## Girlracer (27 December 2013)

I have Major who has many pet names, mostly Majie-moo or Maj though! Oakley has become 'Oaky Poke' or Oaks, I have a bonnie who is mostly 'Bones' and a Twiglet who is Twigs


----------



## Arizahn (27 December 2013)

Our cats are referred to as follows:

Oiyoustopthat! (Lui Bei)
Goblin Kitty (Dinozzo)
Giblet (Gibbs)
Lobster Kitty (Myrhidan)
Clawful (Marquand)
Pleasedontbitemepleasedontbitemeouch! (Trip)
Your Ladyship (Ziva)

The dogs' real names are just as odd, they generally get referred to as "pup", regardless of which one it is.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 December 2013)

Cooking Fat


----------



## pines of rome (27 December 2013)

My horse Romeo, I call Rom,Roms OH calls him The Romulan
White cat Helby is Fat Boy or Floor Pig
Little white cat Lulu is Twee Thing
Black cat Sydney is Sydalls or Piddle
Ginger cat Jaffa is Baffas, rodent and since he became a tripod also Hoppers


----------



## Paint Me Proud (27 December 2013)

My dogs are called...

Megan = Meggy-pops
Loki = Big fella, big nut, loki-boy
Kaia = Baby girl, sweetpea, autistic dog

Cat are called.....

Jack = Jackoby, Jacktopuss
Jessie = Jessicat
Kitty = Kitty-minx


----------



## Madam Min (28 December 2013)

Our cat is Lori ( she was brought to the CP in the back of a lorry), her girlie name is Loribelle, which turned into Lollybelle, she now mostly gets called Lol. Sometimes its LLQB (Little Lori Queen Bee)


----------



## irishdraft (28 December 2013)

my terrier is called Pip  or usually little boy
Collie  Tarn  usually called tarn barn
Collie   Sky  usually called Skysie
Horse  Pearl usually called Pearly Queen
Horse  Noodle usually called Nood
Chickens Buffy & Cocky
Pony   Cash  called The pony
Cob     Kitty  Called the Cob


----------



## PolarSkye (28 December 2013)

Oh too many . . . 

Kali is KaliPops, Pops, KaliBear, Bear, Bubs, Bubbsie, Donkey, Donk, Bubba, Kal, Big Boy, Big Lad

Daisy is StinkyDinkyDaisyDoodles, Dinks, Dinky, Stinky, Stinks, Stinkles, Daisy Doo, Dinkles

Fred is Fredlet, FredBear, Fredward, Freddie

Why do we do this?

P


----------



## 642 (28 December 2013)

My hamster is called Solace. He gets called that or Sol, Solly, Solly-sol-sol-sol-sol, Greedy or Mr Sunshine for some strange reason..
My dog's Oddie but he's got so many other names - Oddisson (spelt with one 'S' though, don't ask), Odds, Oddball, Boz, Bertie, Boris, Bosnick, Bumfluff and 'A Beagle'..
Billy had just as many nick names and I still call him all sorts too when I see him. He's BB, which is short for Big Bill, Billy beagle, Bilbo Baggins and Billy big teeth :L He's also Biwwy, Bee, 'A Mr Beagle Man', fathead and troublemaker. He actually answers to everything as well, when he wants to  

Admittedly, calling some of these names only to realise there was somebody behind me has been a bit of a "oh..." moment.


----------



## nikicb (28 December 2013)

Horses/ponies:

Cameo - usually known as Cam or Mr Cam or sometimes Camcam
Raffles - Raff, Raffy, I usually call him Roo or Roodle
Milligan - Milly or Mills or Toe rag

Dogs:

Cumulatively known as the Smellies, the Wagglies or the Curly Wurlies (derived from Girlies)

Tara - baggage, Tara bear
Nia - NiNi, Fatso

Cats:

Floss - Floss Boss, Floss pot, the Boss
Marbles - Marbs, Marbellous Marvel
Dennis - Denny, Den, Denden

When I was growing up we had a cat called Piddlepants for obvious reasons.


----------



## Honey08 (29 December 2013)

Honey dog = Honey bunny boo,  also answers to Bunny or Boo dog.
Rory dog -=  Rodo (my dad's shortcut for Rory dog), dodo dog or Rodo dodo.
Tinkerbelle cat = Tink or Stinky tinky (never Tinkerbelle we didn't name her!) or Hitler as she kills everything she gets her paws on.
Ginger cat= Ginge or Ginga.
Rob horse= Rob bob, Bob, Bobba, Robbie bobby boo. Gingahorse.
Cara horse = Lady Cara or Princess Anne.  
Hens don't have names apart from one called Elvis chicken.


----------



## IAmCrazyForHorses (29 December 2013)

Seven hamsters - Fleur, Baguette, Radish, Bruno, Rae, Popcorn, Bongo
A cat called Billy


----------



## sandi_84 (29 December 2013)

Poppy my little collie is any of:
Stinky, El stinko, Mini-beast, Puppy or Pup-pup or if she's done something she shouldn't Hie you! ha ha!
Loki my horse is the Mega-beast, Big stinkies, Bog Cob or Lord of Darkness (master of all spawn - said in a suitably dark tone of voice) ha ha!


----------



## nix123 (30 December 2013)

Male German Sheperd called Luther aka goofy. Female german sheperd penny or poppy (never could make up our minds) aka penny pops, poppa, ploppy poppy. Male JR sid aka quagmire off family guy and last but not least female JR called bella aka smelly belly.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (30 December 2013)

Cats:
Kimberley - kimbles, kimblebum, mooky, mookywooks, bimbley, kimbleloid, kimberleybimbles, slimberley (coz she's lost weight).

Gandalf - ganders, gandles, boiks or boiky boik, fatty boy, fatty cat, little ****!

2 guinea pigs collectively know as piggies, winni-wigs, guin piggles.

My name is cloverleaf and I am certifiably insane


----------



## Shantara (30 December 2013)

Annie - Annie Woof, Snuggle-bum, Squishy, Snotty Dog (said like Scotty dog), Stinkle Berry, Ann, Annie-log-the-Dog, Woof.

Ned - Neddy, Nedrick, Ponio, Ned-face, Lovely, Snuggles.

Cookie - Devil, Cookie Monster, Cutie-Pie, s***-bag, Cookie Oakenshield.


----------



## Fallenrose (31 December 2013)

Cats-

Gigi AKA The Beak, Beaky, Princess Beak, or Lady Gigi Fifi Esmeralda Beakerson

Maurice AKA Little Man, My boy, Mr Snouty, or Mister Hans Maurice Beckerson Esq. (don't ask).

Generally just refer to them as the cheeky beakers!


----------



## Spiritedly (31 December 2013)

Dogs-

Tikaani - Freaky Teeky, Freaks or galumph

Fly- Fly boy, Flub or fats

Cats -

Suki - sulky or bitch bag 

Porsche - fat cat

Fern - sh**ty kitty

Jessie - Jessiefur

Horses -

Harlequin - Harley or Harls

Sprite - the speshul one or getoffmyf*ingfootyouhave4ofyourownyouf*inggreatelephant

Precious - madam!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (31 December 2013)

Animals past and present have had the most ridiculous 'pet names' 

Small furries (hamster, guinea pigs, gerbils)
Hermione - Wermie
Velvet- Melver
Peppermint- Werbus
Smartie- Martus
Crystal- Wysta (Can you see a pattern with the M's and W's? no idea how this trend formed!!)
Also had a Polo, Cheeky, Nibbles and Rosie but they never ended up with stupid names 

Horses
Jess- Smess Nose (don't even ask..)
Noddy- Podkins
Finnegan- Finn.. that's normal at least!
Owen- No stupid name formed.. yet, although I do keep calling him Bluebell as it's part of his registered name
Summer- Wums (back with those W's)
Harvey- Harvus
Oscar- no stupid name formed, lucky pony 
Other horses we looked after ended up as "Ugly", "Psycho", "Little $h*t" and "Family Guy Horse" (that racehorse on one episode, the horse literally cantered like the family guy horse) the other names speak for themselves 


My poor cat has never had a proper name! She adopted us from next door and was called 'Kitten' which then somehow formed to Witsy. Now she is called Bookin or 'Boo'- It really does suit her though  she's adorable.


----------



## Baloo25 (1 January 2014)

My pony is called Trigger also known as fat boy  My sisters pony Scrumpy is often called Grumpy.

My rabbits are called Lola and Bugs bunny.

and my six month old lab puppy Marleigh also known as kissey face, as she's always giving everyone kisses.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (2 January 2014)

Dog-Vegas became Bagel
Cats- Jasmine-Asbo, Ollie-Waldo, Mollie-Millie/Mollie?Mandy, Lulu-Kiki, Bruno-Boozo,


----------



## Centauress (2 January 2014)

Prowl- Smoosh Face, Smooshka and of Corse Snaily Waily.....


----------



## risky business (3 January 2014)

Dog called Ellie and that's it! 

I used to practically have a zoo many moons ago, my blood pressures much lower now days..


----------



## oscarwild (3 January 2014)

Well I have Gucci the tb aka poppet and Emma the shetland.  
Then Charlie the working cocker aka piddles and Alfie the sprocker aka widdles. lol


----------



## thewonderhorse (3 January 2014)

Alfie = walfie woo, beak, beaky, **b head.
Charlie = Wal, Wallie
Lola = Lowlie
Lilly = White Cat
Leo = Leo, Breeze Block
Pig = Pig, Fatty
Jaz = Ginger Hippo, Jazzy J, Pony, JJ


----------



## dotty1 (3 January 2014)

I have 3 cats, Arnold (Arnie barney bonker boy), Piggles (***** head) and Rosie (rosie posie) and 2 ggs, Astra (baggage) and her mother Dotty (Dottydoodles)


----------



## minnieminster1 (5 January 2014)

I have quite a few pets but things like the chickens don't all have names as there are lots of them. 

Anyway there is:
Minnie (11.2 welsh pony) nicknamed Minster, Minnieminster, 
Mrs.Moo Moo

Mitchell (12.2 welsh pony) nicknamed Mitch, Big Boy

Ezme (chicken) nicknamed Ezzy 

Zara (golden Labrador) nicknamed Zars 

Jessie (Alsatian) Jess

Izzy (Patadale terrier) Wizzy  Isabel (if she is being naughty) Iz 

Freddie (Black Labrador) Fredster Fred

Tilly (Black Labrador puppy) Tiz Till
A
Floppy (brown flopped eared rabbit) Flops


----------



## Bexx (5 January 2014)

My dog is buster, but also answers to fatty or handsome boy haha.
I also have a rabbit called pancakes, but mostly get little tinker


----------



## Janah (6 January 2014)

I have two lab girls called Dora and Clover.  When I call them I just yell clodoor or doorclo.  
OH says if we get another dog it should be called window.

One of my cats is called Dusty, she is a tortie and when we got her colours had'nt really come through.  She is now The fat controller.  She runs the household with an iron paw!

I do find I can call my girls anything but they instinctivly know who I mean.


----------



## Janah (6 January 2014)

Sorry about crap language, the joys of an IPad.


----------



## olop (6 January 2014)

Honey B the dog is aka as ratbag as she can be one at times lol! 
Blackie the horse is known as winkle or wink so idea why!!


----------



## Megibo (10 January 2014)

I call my dog all sorts... Nico Knickers (3 guesses what he likes to steal...), widdle puppy, squishy woo, little man, coot widdle fluffy... 

...Nico looks like this so you can imagine he's embarrassed.. 





but the names all stem from when he was like this!


----------



## olivia x (10 January 2014)

My dog Jamie, now passed on, was James ( he was a very formal sort of dog),if I was annoyed with him he was James Christopher. He was a rescue dog so no idea what his original name was. He inexplicably started ignoring ( pointedly) the name James at one point. I tried just about every name I could think of and the only one he would respond to was Percival. So for awhile he was Percival, until he started responding to James again a few weeks later-- and then of course he also became James Percival.


----------



## armchair_rider (11 January 2014)

Sammy the polydactyl cat = thumbaginga. Actually I hardly ever call him Sammy, always Sam or Samuel (they're adopted so we didn't choose their names). Occasionally Samuel Thumbington if i'm being really posh
Simba his brother - Simmy or Simcat, sometimes Simbad


----------



## Meems (23 January 2014)

My little dog Poppy's main nickname is Jones but that sometimes deviates to John or Jonas ........................ oh and occasionally she's Sweetpea :tongue3:


----------

